# What Have I Got Here?



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Saw this old, dried up saddle and couldn't resist it for the price. Haven't a clue what it is, or whether I threw away good money. Any saddle afficianados out there that can tell me what I bought?

Before I cleaned it:














Wiped off:














After oiling:














Stirrup leathers and stirrups:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

That is a Trooper Saddle

Good brand names can cost 1,500.00 when New


.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

SouthernTrails said:


> .
> 
> That is a Trooper Saddle
> 
> ...


Didn't notice a brand as I was taking it apart to clean it - where would I find it? And since I only paid $100, I guess I did good?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh - and since one stirrup leather was attached under the skirt and the other over - which is correct?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Change said:


> Didn't notice a brand as I was taking it apart to clean it - where would I find it? And since I only paid $100, I guess I did good?


They usually have a plate somewhere, not too many are made in India, so most likely you have a good brand, well worth 100.00 :wink:


Stirrup Leathers, have seen them both ways, most are over the flap, thus the shields on the leathers to help protect your legs


.


----------



## AprilLover123 (Mar 7, 2014)

That is a racing saddle so I think it is money well spent!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

AprilLover123 said:


> That is a racing saddle so I think it is money well spent!


No, it is a trooper saddle as Southern said. It was used in military and police units.

A new version made by Tucker










Older one











Trooper Saddles - The Saddle Guy


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

You have a bug saddle! Couldn't resist... when you look at the pictures of it with the leathers spread out, they look like wings... so a beetle, or a bee, maybe? 
But a very awesome find, it sounds like!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Now that it's all cleaned and oiled and re-oiled and oiled again, I can't wait to put it back together and try it on for size!


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

You have a trooper saddle, looks like an M&W. A lot of Bird dog Field trailers, and gaited horse riders like troopers a lot. I have 3 of them, a tucker, a Tarpin Hill, and an old canadian model.

As far as your stirrup leathers, I have all of mine over the fenders, though you will see them both ways.

I would actually be interested in buying yours whether or not it is a M&W, If you would like to sell it PM me.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

When I first saw that seat, I got really excited. It looked a lot like a Grimsley saddle. If it had been, you would have had something pretty special.

Grimsley;


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

At first I thought a trooper saddle, then I recalled seeing pics of Icelandic saddles with that type of across the seat stitching.

All and all though, after you shined it up it really does look like a bug.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Im going to say that this is what you have, the M&W saddles tend to have a different type of seat suspension.

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com 18" Trooper Saddle

I may be mistaken, the copies are all really pretty close. If you have an M&W then you have made a heck of a find they sell used for about $600

Jim


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

jimmyp said:


> You have a trooper saddle, looks like an M&W. A lot of Bird dog Field trailers, and gaited horse riders like troopers a lot. I have 3 of them, a tucker, a Tarpin Hill, and an old canadian model.
> 
> As far as your stirrup leathers, I have all of mine over the fenders, though you will see them both ways.
> 
> I would actually be interested in buying yours whether or not it is a M&W, If you would like to sell it PM me.


Let me try it on for size at least once! :lol:


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

military saddle, like others have said. looks kinda like a cockroach the way the seat is. I had a really bad Egyptian one when I lived in Jordan, it was actually pretty comfortable to ride in. Not so much for the horse though (my crappy Egyptian one that is, if you have a well made one and it fits the horse they are great saddles).


----------

